# Venison snack sticks and summer sausage



## derekburkhard (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm looking for some advice. I'm pretty new to smoking meat, but have become pretty addicted in the past few months. I picked up an MES 40 (old gen) this spring along with an AMNPS and a Maverick et732 and have been putting them to good use. I've been an avid hunter for years and have always taken my venison to the butcher to get processed, but I'd like to start doing it myself. I have a grinder and just ordered an LEM 15lb sausage stuffer the other day, along with Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing by Rytek Kutas. My question is, what kind of seasoning do you guys use in your snack sticks and summer sausage? Do you buy the premixed stuff from Cabelas, The Sausage Maker, AC Legg's, Backwoods, PS Seasonings, etc. or do you make your own? Any input would be appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 22, 2013)

Congrats on the new toys!!! I butcher all of our game meat and so far this year, I've done a mule deer buck and an antelope buck and in the past I've done elk, deer, antelope and waterfowl - we're elk hunting right now. 

Lots of folks use the premixed kits - personally I use Hi Country Jerky and Snack Stick seasonings and I also make some of my own. I usually make the first 3-5 lb batch following their measurements, then add or delete as our taste dictates after that. 

I have added ground beef, beef trimmings, pork butt or pork trimmings for the fat to the straight game meat. 

If you are looking for a really good book for butchering and recipes specifically using game and not chicken, beef or pork adaptations. There are step by step color photos of breaking down the various wild game.













Complete Hunter.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Oct 22, 2013


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 22, 2013)

I've been using pre-mixes from Walton's for sticks and sausage and am real happy with everything I have used so far. Great flavors, prices and shipping costs!


----------



## derekburkhard (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'll check 'em out.


----------

